

Slim your wallet. Slide your favorite card. The MostRad Minimalist Wallet - mostrad
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2137162749/the-mostradtm-minimalist-wallet-integrated-rfid-pr
Launched on Kickstarter yesterday with little promotion to an overwhelming response.  Thank you for checking us out.<p>Brandon
======
claudius
This would be really nice if it had more room for coins. But then I guess it
wouldn’t be particularly slim anymore :\

~~~
mostrad
I have surprisingly fit a fair amount of coins in the 3rd card slot without
problem. Check the bottom of the page for some storage possibilities :)

